# Printing on Boxing gloves



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

I need to print on a pair of boxing gloves. Is there a certain kind of ink I need to use. I have been trying to use a plastisol ink (excaliber white), but it smeared. Has anyone printed on this material or these types of gloves? I obviuosly have not, but I already said it could be done. Now I am expected to find the way. That's what I get for opening my big mouth. What is the best process? I need to get this task done fairly quickly.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I would use Wilflex PP81, it's an air dry ink for signs...etc.
The only way I could think possibly to make plastisol work would be to add
catalyst to it and I'm still not sure it would stick to boxing gloves.....depends on what they are actually made out of....hope this helps


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I suggest a polyurethane like TW Graphics 11000 series or Zephyrlon from Sericol. It is a 'last resort' ink for many tough situations. 

I discovered it when I needed an ink for flags that had to hold up. They brought the flags back to me after 6 weeks and the printed design was holding the flag together after being whipped around by the wind. 

I printed 'karate' gloves for the San Diego Chargers linemen and after several games, the leather was very beat up, but the print had help up.

It will stick to concrete, glass etc.

BEWARE! It cleans up with MEK and if it dries in the screen, your mesh is ruined!

TW Graphics Solvent Base Ink
http://www.sericol.com/USApi/zephyron.pdf


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I am contacting them now.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Richard thanks alot for the suggestion. This ink is working out great for the gloves. I've done some test prints and everything looks good. Thanks again for the info.


----------

